
Opera Confirms They Have Abandoned Updating Its iOS Browsers - ytch
http://www.techweez.com/2017/05/26/opera-abandons-opera-browser-ios/
======
Quequau
That's disappointing. I use Opera on the desktop mostly because of my mostly
positive experience with their browser for iOS.

